# Filter downstairs, tank upstairs



## whezit (Jul 20, 2014)

Hi all, I'm new here. Just after some advice. We'll be moving in to our new house soon and are wanting to set the tanks up so that we can have the fish tanks upstairs with the external filter downstairs in the garage. 

We are running an Aquaone 1200 external filter for a Juwel Rio 180. I was thinking that plumbing connection through the floor/wall would work but I am unsure if the filter will be capable of returning the water to the tank and wouldn't want to run the risk of overloading it. Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## scott1234 (Mar 13, 2013)

Hello and welcome, to answer your question ABSOLUTELY NOT!!! Theres not a Canister Filter on the market capable of pushing water that far up!! Every canister I've owned have a manufactures recommendation of no more than about 6-7 feet from top of filter to top of aquarium, MAYBE (and thats a big maybe) a sump system with an ENORMOUS return pump. Now that I've dove down this rabbit hole I gotta ask, WHY??? Would you want to do that?? If by chance you are concerned about possible filter leakage, there are precautions you can take, they're called siphon breaks. My aquariums are upstairs also, so I put the canister in a 5 gallon bucket or a tray (litterbox type) than I drilled 4 holes into my intake tube about 2-3 inches below the water-line. If the filter begins to leak, once the water line drains down to the holes, the filter starts to suck air instead of water, of course your filter motor will burn out, but thats better than a flood!!! where you drill the holes will vary depending on how many gallons your tank is, but BEWARE, you MUST be religious about keeping your water-line topped off daily if needed. HOPEFULLY, that is your reason for wanting to undertake drilling holes in your walls for just a canister filter. At least thats the only possible reason I could come up with?? If not, much more specific info, reasons will get you a more specific solution to your question. Best of luck to you!!!


----------

